# I am sad to inform everyone



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I had got my hedgehogs Lena Bean and Sonic little over 3 months ago. I am selling Lena Bean.  She is going to her new home next Thursday. I am having to do this cause I am overwhelmed with the amount of animals I am taking care of right now. I am starting college in a week. I also take care of 8 sugar gliders,2 dogs, a cat,a snake. Not all the animals are mine 4 gliders,a dog, the cat and snake are my parents but I help take care of them since I live with my parents. I thought I would be able to handle taking care of Lena Bean along with the gliders,dogs,cat,snake and Sonic. A co worker of my mom is going to be taking her. I know she will be taken care of the way she need that I am not able to give her at this time. I am giving the girl she who is taking her the cage,wheel,bedding,some food, food and water dishes for $115 dollars. As I am typing this I am crying, I am going to miss her. but I know she is going to a good home that can give her the care and time that I can not right now.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear you have to part ways with her.  However I think it's a good thing that you realized you had more than you could handle and found her a new home instead of not giving her enough attention. Hopefully her new owner will keep you guys updated with how she's doing once in a while! I think you did what's best for her.


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

I agree with LG. Sounds like you made the right decision for you and your animals. It sucks now, but just remember how much happier she will be getting lots of attention and how much happier you will be without the added stress. Being a happy owner means you can provide better care for all of your other animals.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

yea it is tough to think about her leaving but I know rehoming her is best. right now I have her in the cage that I am giving the girl. it is sitting on a cube stand (like the cubes you use for C&C cages) and I have her on top and my laptop is underneith it on a shelf and I am sitting on the floor while on here. I use to top of the stand for my sewing table and computer desk but I got Lena Bean on it. She is moving around her cage,digging and moving bedding. I just looked up there and she looks at me with a mouthful of bedding that she was moving around it was really cute. I took her C&C cage and connected it to Sonics cage so now his cage is 56 inches long by 28 inches wide. and there is a loft that is 15 inches by 15 inches where he sleeps at. I will make a new post of his cage or should I say Hedgie Mansion. I figured out the sq footage its around 11 sq ft. thats including the loft. I feel bad that Lena Bean Is in a smaller cage I am going to tell the girl that she could make her a bigger cage.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

the girl who was taking Lena Bean is not able to take her now. So I am not sure what I am going to do now. there is a guy that I met who wants a hedgehog I am hoping that he can take her and give her the attention that she deserves.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

She still has not found a home. now I am in my 6th week of college and with me barely having time to take care of the other animals she has started to become mean cause i dont have the time to give her. i feel really bad that i dont have the time. I use to be able to keep up with the cage cleaning of the hedgies and the gliders. but with all my studying and doing school work it is hard to keep up. anyone got ant sugestions to what I can do?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The Hedgehog Welfare Society may be able to help.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

do you have their contact information. please send it to my inbox.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I was able to contact them and they would be able to take her but will not be able to give me anything for her. She is still looking for a new home.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Since it's been two months of trying to find a good home for her, I'd really recommend going with the HWS, even though they can't give any money for her - you can be totally assured that they'll find her a safe, loving, wonderful home, and you won't have to worry about the care she'll receive. I think it'd be worth giving up the money to know that she'll be well taken care of, since your life is so busy right now.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> Since it's been two months of trying to find a good home for her, I'd really recommend going with the HWS, even though they can't give any money for her - you can be totally assured that they'll find her a safe, loving, wonderful home, and you won't have to worry about the care she'll receive. I think it'd be worth giving up the money to know that she'll be well taken care of, since your life is so busy right now.


agreed  Or, perhaps, lower the adoption fee? I see many hedgehogs on the Jacksonville craigslist; they are adults, that come with unwanted equipment and no health guarantee, and the owners want $100-$200. I was looking for a hedgehog to rescue a little while back, but I was not willing to spend that much on a hedgehog that has no health guarantee. (a lot of the hedgies around here are from byb, including a local exotic pet store)

Charging only a nominal fee and/or quizzing a potential owner are slightly easier ways to re-home pets. The last animal I fostered, a parakeet, was adopted out to a retired couple with a flock of rescued parakeets.  They were given the option of either paying $50 for the bird and all her items (cage, recently upgraded perches, food, etc) or answering approximately 8 questions about the bird's care and having her with her items for free. They answered the questions beautifully and I was happy to see the bird go to a good home. Perhaps you could do something similar if you do not wish to go through HWS?


----------



## Alyybear (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm happy to see that you are willing to do the right thing for her by rehoming her, but trying to make money off her isnt doing either of you either good. You should never expect to get anything close to what you paid for the animal & supplies, and trying to will make it harder for her to find a new home. I know its tempting to try and get your money back, but I suggest giving up on that idea...

I love SouthernSweets post, those are some great ideas. I quiz the bejeezus out of people when I have the rare experience of having to rehome an animal. I personally think you should go with the rescue, since they not only quiz but make people do some serious homework & paperwork (at least many rescues do) to prove they can care for the animal, and for the long term.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

There was a few people who were interested in her but they wanted her to breed. She is not able to be breed cause she eats her babies,is over 1 years old and she is agressive towards my male. I could not rehome her to someone who is wanting to breed her. there was one person that I dropped her price to 65 dollars but they changed their mind the morning they were going to pick her up. the lady at the HWS said that they would be able to offer me 50 for her.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

50's not bad


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree - sounds like a good deal, especially since the HWS will make sure she does NOT go to a home who wants her for breeding. If you're still not a fan of that for some reason, I like SouthernSweet's idea too! I'll have to remember that idea for the future, since rescuing/fostering/rehoming is something I'd like to do.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

It takes a lot of maturity and honesty to admit to yourself that it is time to let someone else to take care of one of your babies. As long as she is going to a good home, that is what mainly matters.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I agree. There is going to be a guy to come look at her for his friends in SC.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

Lena Bean is going to her new home tonight. I am meeting up with the guy at 9:30pm. I am going to be sad to see her go but I know she will be getting the attention that she needs. I know sonic is going to be sad to have his friend gone so I am going to give him some extra treats and love. she has been with me for only 6 months but I am really sad to see her go to a new home.  as I am writing this Im crying .


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry you have to let her go, but so glad you found a good home for her. I'm sure she'll appreciate all the extra effort & time you put into making sure she was getting the best home.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Since she has found a new home, I'm going to lock this thread. If for some reason she is still looking for a home after this please just let me know and I'll unlock the thread.


----------

